

The Right Size - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/the-right-size.html

======
greatfog
"One day soon there will be car companies that have 200 employees."

And they will all be filling out forms to assure the government that their
cars have automatic restraint systems, automatic braking, automatic collision
avoidance, automatic position reporting, automatic speed reporting, and
police-operated remote shutdown.

~~~
TJensen
Or they will subcontract that to a firm that specializes in dealing with
government bureaucracy. Two hundred might be a bit small, but I don't think
the sub-1000 range is untenable.

